# [SOLVED] File sharing on XP has stopped working



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all, 


I have a Belkin G MIMO wireless router, i setted up a wireless network using the wizard on the Home computer. Then i plugged in the usb dongle onto my other pc and setted up a wireless network making sure my network name was the same as the Home computer. The internet worked and i could transfer files easy. Now when i try to access my Home pc from my other pc it says i have no permission, but when i turn off the firewall on the Home pc i can access it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

You obviously need to configure the trusted zone for that firewall to allow file sharing to function.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

how would i do that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Without knowing what firewall you use, that would be difficult to answer. Since it works without the firewall, it's obvious that's the issue here.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Im using Windows XP firewall and Internet Explorer 7.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Enable the pass-through.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Both firewalls already had this enabled, my home pc picks up my other pc, but my other pc doesnt show the home pc unless i turn off the firewall on the home. However, when i turn off the firewall on my other pc i still cant access it from my home one. I have started all the services you mentioned in another thread, i can ping both IPs successfully.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Well, let's try a stack repair, perhaps something corrupted.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Will i need my XP disc to complete these commands?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Nope, no XP disk required.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Im sorry for not replying for ages. I have done both commands on both computers and restarted. But now when i try to view computers on my network it only comes up with the name of the computer your logged on with. And when i try to create a new wireless network using the wizard, when i choose to setup manually an error message pops up saying i havn't got the right software!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Under network adapters there is.

Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
NVIDIA nForce Networking controller.

I do have a "?" displayed.

I have attached a screenshot. (Just click on image to zoom in).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

*Computer with Router.*

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC8MAY2005
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-09-84-E9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.30.0.39
195.188.53.175
62.31.112.39
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 December 2007 21:40:11
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 November 1931 15:11:55

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-E7-50-04-FF


*Computer with USB dongle.*

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ryanbedroom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-EA-CB-CC-66

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO USB Netw
ork Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-B6-1F-CC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.30.0.39
195.188.53.175
62.31.112.39
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 December 2007 20:49:46
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 November 1931 14:21:30


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Do I do this for both PCs? Will this harm them in anyway?


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

"Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000"

Do i type this in the notepad and save and run it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Cut and paste the EXACT stuff between the dashed lines into NOTEPAD and save them as a .REG file as described. I thought the instructions were very explicit.

It won't hurt to do it on both systems.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

UPDATE:


I added the reg files on both comps. I restored factory settings to my wireless router and added my WPA security again (both computers can still connect to the internet on the same connection). I then used the "setup wireless network wizard" on both computers and made sure all my settings match the routers settings. I then added both comps to the same workgroup name. Now on both computers when i click on "view workgroup computers" both computers show up on either computers but when you click on the opposing computer one says "access denied" and the other "can't find the network path".

Both firewalls have printer and file sharing checked.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Turn OFF all the firewalls totally and see how it works.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

Both firewalls where off and it still says Access Denied.


----------



## tnreefguy (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

This is the same problem I am having with my home network. Both of my wired PC's have no problem sharing or surfing but that dang laptop will not share anything but will surf the net. I GIVE UP BECAUSE WINDOWS NETWOKING SUX I forgot to tell you the last time my laptop did this it was a security update from microsoft that caused he problem. I uninstalled it and the laptop sharing came right back but now its back but I have not downloaded any security upgrades since.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: File sharing on XP has stopped working*

I have installed XP again on my bedroom PC and now it works. It will remain a mystery what caused all this bother. Thank you for all your help.


----------

